# Repatriation Deposit



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi not sure if anyone can help me with this. 

I am currently in South Africa on a volunteer visa which expires on the 30th of November. I have applied for a change of status to a general work permit and am waiting on DHA. 

How do I go about getting my repatriation deposit back as I cannot go back to the UK until I get my new visa.

My volunteer visa is in my old passport as I had to get a new one to apply for the work permit. 

Hope someone is able to help. 

Sarah


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sarah Horspool said:


> Hi not sure if anyone can help me with this.
> 
> I am currently in South Africa on a volunteer visa which expires on the 30th of November. I have applied for a change of status to a general work permit and am waiting on DHA.
> 
> ...


What the new regulations say

All those who have paid a repatriation deposit need to approach, by the 28 February 2015,
any South African Mission in his or her country of origin for a refund of his or her
deposit.
It further goes on to say:
The Department of Home Affairs’ Offices within the Republic may issue refunds only in exceptional circumstances where a person has acquired permanent residence permit or has changed his or her status in the Republic prior to 26 May 2014.
The following is required to apply for your refund
Any person who claims a refund must submit the following documents:
(a) Application for refund of repatriation deposit form (available at South African
Foreign Missions or Department of Home Affairs Local Offices);
(b) Original Passport (for verification purposes);
(c) Original receipt of the deposit;
(d) Proof of banking details / warrant vouchers (cheques);
(e) Proof of final departure from the Republic of South Africa on or before the expiry of
the temporary residence permit; and
(f) in the case where an application for refund is made in the Republic, proof of
change of status prior to 26 May 2014 or proof of permanent residence permit.
(NOTE: Anyone who had overstayed his or her permit shall not qualify for a refund,
as he or she would have violated the terms and conditions of his or her temporary
residence permit).
Failure to claim a refund by 28 February 2015 will result in the deposit forfeited to the
State as unclaimed.
In layman’s terms what does this mean?
If you have already received permanent residency you should already have applied for your repatriation deposit to be refunded to you.
If you applied and received your temporary residency visa, and paid a repatriation fee, you may not apply for your refund here in South Africa unless you have had a change of status (see below) prior to May 26th 2014.
If you applied for and received your temporary visa in South Africa, this should have seen a change of status and you may apply then for your refund here in South Africa.
What is a change of status?
A change of status refers to your residency status in South Africa. This would include as examples:
Where you entered South Africa on one type of visa and then changed this to another type of visa (e.g. from a work visa to a business visa; or a work visa to a spousal visa);
Where you entered South Africa on a tourist visa and then applied for and received a temporary visa such as visitors, retired, business, work, study, relatives or exchange.
What’s wrong with this?
Whilst great news that the department recognises the need in light of the new regulations to return held repatriation deposits the criteria for doing so is prejudicial against those who applied and received their temporary visa’s abroad.
Such holders, who have paid repatriation deposits must now fly back to their country of origin to make their application, and do so by the 28th February, if not the money is lost.
Also please be aware that in applying for the repatriation deposit the DHA are asking for evidence you have left South Africa permanently. If you have hope of continued remain here. Proceed with caution


----------

